# Self powered waterfalls



## Fredman (May 14, 2008)

I know nothing about water or solar power. But, I was thinking about putting in a small waterfalls in my yard(self powered). The area would be about 40 X 60, in the middle would be a pavilion, the water would flow around both sides. I was thinking about on the high end there would be a tank 3 X 30 and then the water would come out of that and go through a paddle wheel, which in turn would drive a generator to supply the power to run the pump, to pump the water back to the tank. Any ideas, is this possible?


----------



## Shane (May 14, 2008)

This thread probably fits in the green room a little better.  But yes your plan sounds feasible.  Unless you want the top tank for a pool effect or something it probably wouldn't be necessary.  My little brother is a pro pond builder and when he built mine it just pumps up into the rock the hole is covered with another rock so that it looks like a natural spring.  I'll take some pics of it later, I'm at work now.


----------



## Fredman (May 14, 2008)

Yes, Thankyou, I didn't realize I was posting it in the Pellet area until it was too late.


----------



## mayhem (May 14, 2008)

You will need additional power for the pump.  Having the water go over a paddlewheel that generates enough electricity to pump that same volume of water back up the hill is basically a perpetual motion machine.  I could see you powering an acessory with the paddlewheel maybe, like some area lighting or maybe a small fountain pump you run in the larger pond area, but you simply cannot get enough energy out of a falling volume of water to then move that water abck to where it fell from.


----------



## mikeathens (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, if this works, you will indeed have invented the first perpetual motion machine!  First, you will have to make a 100% efficient turbine (that means ZERO friction losses, heat losses, sound losses, etc).  Sounds like a neat idea, but instead of attempting the impossible...

Maybe you could mount solar panels on the pavillion roof, and run a DC motor directly off of it (I've actually seen this set-up in solar demos.  You just won't have running water when the sun ain't shining.


----------



## savageactor7 (May 23, 2008)

Well if anyone can figure out how to do that I'd be interested in some water play by our pond.


----------



## ourmoneypit (Jun 21, 2008)

There are some solar powered pumps out there that could probably get your water to the top of the falls...


----------



## Redox (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, sounds like you are looking for perpetual motion.  I don't think you are going to find it without breaking a few laws of physics.

I've seen wind driven aerators used in aquaculture, but they are just some splashing water in a pond...

Chris


----------

